# RC CARS



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone on here into rc cars ????

I'm into 1/5th scale off road buggys
Hpi baja's

















One I cut down the chassis to make it turn quicker























A custom welded cage / chassis known as a sandrail







[attachment=8]















All with different cc 2 stroke race engines in and all mental to try and tame but great fun

Would be good to find if anyone else on here into them

The pic with the random guy is so you get the idea of scale


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Raced many 12th scale electrics & 8th scale glowplug & flew R/C planes. No where as big as yours though.
Heres some pics from the 70/80s

























































Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice one hoggy !!! 
Some nice retro kits there

I have an original 80's sand scorcher boxed in my loft 
Is the red truck the ford ranger ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

1wheelonly said:


> Nice one hoggy !!!
> Some nice retro kits there
> 
> I have an original 80's sand scorcher boxed in my loft
> Is the red truck the ford ranger ?


Hi, The Ford Ranger is the same Sand Scorcher with a Ford Ranger body fitted.
Still have the Datsun, Motor bike & a couple of R/C boats, but haven't used for years.
2 more pics. Do you remember the XR311, another Tamiya model.
View attachment 1










Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Proper toys ! Lol

What's the other body ? 
At first glance I thought it was the "holiday buggy " but that had a roof, then noticed it was also on the sand scorcher platform, or is it just similar









The rough riders seem to fetch the most money out of the sand scorcher platform, seen one fetch £1200 last year !


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

A few of it stripped back, all powder coated myself, hydro dipped skulls battery box and engine covers, motor is a PRO-MX 32cc zenoah engine pushing nearly 10hp with a 1107 carb and a race side pipe and lightened flywheel


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The Buggy was the Tamiya Sand Rover.
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah, same platform 
Isn't it crazy the value of retro stuff now days 
Wish I kept half my stuff but couldn't help Wrekin em when I was a kid ! Lol

Nothing's changed now ! Lmfao


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

1wheelonly said:


> Ah, same platform
> Isn't it crazy the value of retro stuff now days
> Wish I kept half my stuff but couldn't help Wrekin em when I was a kid ! Lol
> 
> Nothing's changed now ! Lmfao


Hi, Yes, if only. 
Nice models you have there. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks hoggy

You should see some of them at the big meets I go too
50cc motors
46cc motors 
30cc twins running on methonal !!!! 
Mental mate trust me 
A VERY expensive hobby mate for a toy car !!! Lol
Same as any hobby though, once your hooked and got the bug, ya pay the price 
But as far as wife's concerned EVERYTHINGS a fiver ! Shh ! Lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Amazing machines.
Much the same as the 12th scale electrics in the 70s/80s , the time we spent keeping them competitive.
As a club we raced them twice a week for 3 years. Changed the circut every 8 weeks & then presented the Trophys.. Crazy, but enjoyed it then. When that interest died, got into flying the planes, didn't need others, to enjoy the planes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Got a good few old Tamiya's

Here is one of them..


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a 1/10 tamiya tt-01d drift car


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, I raced 10th scale at nationals levels for a good 6 years. Got pretty good, then it started to get abit expensive. Especially full race weekends travelling all over the country.

Had many cars, all 10th scale. X-ray normally, as I got discount 










Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------

